
Uber stripped of licence to operate in London - sornars
https://www.ft.com/content/78827b06-0f6a-11ea-a225-db2f231cfeae
======
alexfoo
Also at:
[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50544283](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-50544283)

